# Eldar Exodite Army



## Capussa (Jun 22, 2012)

A couple of years ago I decided to build an Exodite army, I decided that I must include Dragon riders as they were the only Exodite unit that I know of to ever have had stats. I gave my self a few guide lines to start off with and proceeded to work out and build the army from there.

Guide lines
1> 1500 points as this is the general size of the ToS tournaments
2> All units to either be "Outcast" or easily maintained without the support of a craftworlds bone singers
3> All units to fulfill a role within the Exodite society, I see the Exodites as a nomadic, Hunter gather type society with minimal impact on the ecology of the planet who's wanderings would frequent the area around the planet's webway entrance.
4> Avoid vehicles as they do not fit my Exodite society concept

The Army List (Current until the next Craftworld Eldar codex)
HQ
Autarch on Dragon (Jetbike) with mandiblasters & Laser lance
Farseer with Singing Spear, Spirit Stones, Runes of Warding, Runes of Witnessing, Doom, Fortune, Guide

Elites
5 Striking Scorpions inc Exarch using Chainsabres
5 Harlequins with Troupe Master, Shadowseer, Death Jester & 2 Harlequins kiss'

Troops
5 Dire Avengers inc Exarch with 2 Avenger catapults & Bladestorm
11 Guardians inc Starcannon & Warlack with conceal
11 Storm Guardians inc fusion gun, flamer & Warlock with conceal
5 Rangers

Fast Attack
5 Swooping Hawks inc Exarch with sunrifle & Intercept
5 Dragon Riders (Shining Spears) inc Exarch with Skilled Rider

Heavy Support
Steggadon (Wraithlord) with Bite attack (Wraithblade), Breath weapon (flamer), Shuriken catapult & Starcannon


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Intresting! Any chanse to see some close ups on the converted models?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The more important question is, is that the Discworld board game in the back ground, and if so, is it any good?


----------



## Capussa (Jun 22, 2012)

@ Moriouce
I'll be doing close ups on the units over the next couple of days

@ Khorne
It's Ankh-Morpork which is awsome, there is another Discworld world game called Guards Guards which i want to play but have not had chance to as yet.


----------



## Capussa (Jun 22, 2012)

This is my unit of Storm Guardians which includes the first model i converted for the army single model, the kneeling one, years before doing any of the rest of the army. I have only base coated the models so far using Graveyard Earth for the armour, Brazen Brass for the weapons & the metal work on the horn.

My Farseer has been modeled as though he is in the process of using a power I am wanting to put something into his hands to emphasize this but haven't decided what to do as yet. For his Singing Spear I painted the Blade Ice Blue to make it and the model stand out from the rest of the army a little more. I am using Ice Blue on the blades of all the Singing Spears and Laser Lances in the army


----------



## Capussa (Jun 22, 2012)

From when I played Eldar in 2nd ed 40k the Exodite Dragon Riders appealed to me but I never tried to build a unit of them, so when I decided on building this army I decided the Dragon Riders would be the centre of the Army.

I first planned the army before the plastic Dark Elf Coldone riders were made and spent a long time looking for affordable coldones. I had acquired a single metal coldone which I used as the mount for my Autarh, the plastic Dark Elf Coldones gave me an easy way of getting 5 coldones which I used for the Dragon Rider's mounts. To make the bodies of the Dragon Riders & the Autarch I used guardian, DA & High Elf Silver Helm Parts, the painting was done using the same colour pallet as the Guardians and Farseer with the addition of Orange for the Dragon scales and skins


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

I really like this concept. You've paid attention to building a background and then modelling and building your army around that, which I really admire. 

Your models do have a 'gritty' feel which works with the 'hunter-gatherer' exodite theme. 

What colour are you going to paint your storm guardians?


----------



## Capussa (Jun 22, 2012)

The Storm Guardians have largely been base coated in the colours they will be when finished. This is the base colour scheme that I will be using across the majority of the army, the major exception to this is the Harlequins which will be painted very differently to the rest of the army


----------



## Capussa (Jun 22, 2012)

To keep the Swooping Hawks to the same theme as the Dragon Riders and Stegadon I wanted them to be mounted on flying lizards, after searching for suitably sized and posed possibilities I chos eto use tyranid gargoyles for the bodies. It took longer to figure out what to use for a more avian head than that of the gargoyle, in the end I used the suggestion of Saurus heads which I just need to create the necks using moddling putty.


----------



## Capussa (Jun 22, 2012)

Following a test game I have reworked the army a little to include hit & run on the Dragon Riders. The revised list is below

HQ
Autarch on Dragon (Jetbike) with mandiblasters & Laser lance
Farseer with Singing Spear, Spirit Stones, Runes of Witnessing, Doom, Fortune, Guide

Elites
5 Striking Scorpions inc Exarch using Chainsabres
5 Harlequins with Troupe Master, Shadowseer, Death Jester & 2 Harlequins kiss'

Troops
5 Dire Avengers inc Exarch with 2 Avenger catapults & Bladestorm
11 Guardians inc Starcannon & Warlock with conceal & Singing Spear
11 Storm Guardians inc fusion gun, flamer & Warlock with conceal
5 Rangers

Fast Attack
5 Swooping Hawks inc Exarch with Hawks Talon & Intercept
5 Dragon Riders (Shining Spears) inc Exarch with Skilled Rider & Withdraw

Heavy Support
Steggadon (Wraithlord) with Bite attack (Wraithblade), Breath weapon (flamer), Shuriken catapult & Scatter laser

This change requires a little remoddling of the Steggadon's howda to accomodate the scatter laser which I am converting from various elf bits I have.


----------

